# Anyone know what this is in Rye?



## Locksley (Mar 13, 2015)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.9447388,0.7488962,175m/data=!3m1!1e3

Hi guys, hope the Google Maps link works. 

Slow day at work so got looking around on Maps and came across the rusting hulk which is/should be in the centre of the view near Rye Harbour, and I'm intrigued as to what it is. Does anyone know? To me it has the look of an MTB/Gunboat about it.


----------



## Jaymo (Mar 13, 2015)

It does have that look, yes. Also interesting is the sunken hull just NW of and perpendicular to it. See that?


----------



## Locksley (Mar 13, 2015)

I did see that yeah. If you carry on further up the River inland there's also a large military looking boat. I know there's a restored Fairmile somewhere around there, dunno if it's that.

here: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.9486409,0.7306413,181m/data=!3m1!1e3

Could do this all day lol

EDIT:

Pretty sure it is the Fairmile actually, it's being restored on street view  https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.9...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1syg7vupu36FJaTW8qBCjBbQ!2e0

What a time to be alive


----------



## Jaymo (Mar 15, 2015)

Good find! Looks like that's what it is! First one is still a mystery, though. I tried zipping down to street view, and it's strange, there's a copse of trees blocking the view of the river from there. (There's a sort of parking lot and field between the road and water, but without the trees there'd be a decent view of the water. Curse you, trees!


----------

